# Los edificios más altos de las ciudades Perúanas, fuera de Lima



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Quiero empezar este thread, simplemente para que vean lo que tenemos hasta ahora en cuanto a los edificios más altos fuera de Lima. Todas las fotos que posteo aqui son de otros foristas. Comenzando con Arequipa, la segunda ciudad con más de 800,000 habitantes.







.







.







.







.







.







. Trujillo, tercera ciudad del pais con cerca de 800,000 habitantes.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







. Chiclayo, la cuarta ciudad del Perú, con más de medio millon de habitantes.







.







.







.







.







.







. Piura con medio millon de habitantes.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







. Huancayo, en la sierra central Perúana, con cerca de 400,000 habitantes.







.







.







.







.







. Iquitos.. cerca de 400,000 habitantes, en la Amazonia Perúana.







.







.







. Cuzco... La Capital Arqueologica de America, casi no tiene...







.







.







. Tacna, con más de 200,000 habitantes.







.







. Ica, a solo 307 kms al sur de Lima, muy pronto se llegará hasta ella en una moderna autopista...de 4 carriles. 250,000 habs.







.







. Pucallpa, capital del departamento de Ucayali, con unos 200,000 habitantes.







.







. Tumbes, con 80,000 habs, la ciudad más al norte del Perú, cercana a la frontera con Ecuador.







. Chimbote, con más de 350,000 habitantes, no tiene muchos edificios altos.







.







.







.







.







.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Las torres de la Villa Médica en Arequipa me parecen bastante interesantes...salvo el color, pero de todas formas me gusta el diseño. 

Los demas no son nada del otro mundo, puras cajas sin ninguna gracia...es más, el edificio en la última foto en Chiclayo me parece huachafísimo, al igual que el ICPNA de Trujillo.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Por supuesto esos edificios del Villa Médica de Arequipa deben ser los más altos y atractivos de provincias, el resto sin comentarios.


----------



## pachacutec (May 24, 2005)

Los edificios de la Villa Medica de Arequipa me parecen de buen diseño. Sobre los otros edificios (con unas exepciones) no vale la pena perder un comentario. No son nada especial, al contrario.


----------



## Alvaro0127 (Sep 1, 2004)

El mejor es el último:hahaha:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

De las imagenes mostradas los edificios de la villa medica es uno de los mejores conjuntos residenciales fuera de Lima.

La torre/mirador de Pucallpa deberia estar en este thread jajajaja


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Lo increible es la clamorosa falta de edificios modernos en las provincias.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Los edificio que más me gustan: 

Ministerio Público de Trujillo, por que es el primer edificio de Trujillo donde se bastante vidrio y estas placas que parecen de aluminio (No sé de que serán realmente ¿Es vidrio?)

Villa medica de Arequipa, me gusta el estilo curvado y que son varios edificios.

Los que menos me gustan:

ICPNA de Trujillo, es un edificio demasiado inseguro.

Y el de la última foto (ese edificio verde) que no sé de donde será, pero es un desastre.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

KE POCOS EDIFICIOS DE BUENA ARQUITECTURA Y DE GRAN ALTURA TENEMOS ......... casi nada!!! a comparacion de otras ciudades (no capitales) de otros paises lainoamericanos como Colombia, Venezuela, Brasil, Argentina hasta me parece que Ecuador y Bolivia tambien............


----------



## Cosmopolitan (Feb 18, 2006)

El del Ministerio Público(creo que Trujillo)tiene un diseño interesante.
Me gusta la idea del thread, es pertinente con la arquitectura. 

Pero tengan presente que cantidad de pisos no es igual a altura en metros, y la altura en metros es la que cuenta. Por ejemplo, cada piso de un residencial pueden medir entre 2.7 y 3m de altura, para los empresariales la altura es un poco más alta, el del Lobby o Planta Baja puede medir un poco más, se lo dejo al ojo. La superloza o placa que es el piso o suelo de cada "piso", dependiendo de la altura del edificio y de su destinación puede tener entre 30cm y 50cm, en total, un piso de un edificio puede tener una altura de entre 3m y 3.5m, por ahí pueden empezar a sacar cuentas.

Ojo, no es una guía o fórmula mágica 100% confiable, pero los resultados son muy aproximados.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

muy buen punto, yo tb me fijo más en la altura en metros q pueda tener un edificio q en la cantidad de pisos q tiene ... volviendo al tema de los edificios en provincias sin dudas q los de la villa médica en arequipa son los más bonitos y tb a mí me gusta el del ministerio público de trujillo pero pienso q hubiera sido mas chvre si fuese más alto.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

jErEmIaS said:


> KE POCOS EDIFICIOS DE BUENA ARQUITECTURA Y DE GRAN ALTURA TENEMOS ......... casi nada!!! a comparacion de otras ciudades (no capitales) de otros paises lainoamericanos como Colombia, Venezuela, Brasil, Argentina hasta me parece que Ecuador y Bolivia tambien............


argentina? lo dudo

Ecuador, de exo , el edifico mas alto está en Guaya


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Alvaro0127 said:


> El mejor es el último:hahaha:


si es un edificio horrible.Pero tampoco para que te burles.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

nuestras provincias tienen muy pocos edificios a comparacion de otras ciudades del los interiores de otros paises.Pero tambien nuestras ciudades tienen poca poblacion,claro que no hay duda de que el atrazo existe.Pero poco a poco creo que va a ir cambiando eso,ya vemos que en algo estan empezando las provincias.Miren la cantidad de proyectos en Trujillo etc.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

De Arequipa faltan varios:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

quítenle la tilde a la palabra "peruanas" en el título del thread!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> argentina? lo dudo
> 
> Ecuador, de exo , el edifico mas alto está en Guaya


Sip...Argentina aunque no lo creas!


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Ese edificio del ICPNA de Trujillo y el último de Chiclayo que es un Hotel, me parecen los más horribles.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que pocos edificios tenemos fuera de Lima, en la misma capital los edificios se concentran en ciertos distritos.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

^ San Iisdro, Miraflores, Jesús María, Centro.
Luego vendrían Surco, Magdalena, San Miguel, Barranco, Chorrillos, San Borja, et c´est fini!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Gracias Rafo por tu colaboración... de hecho que Arequipa se lleva de encuentro a todas las demas ciudades Perúanas en cuanto a numero de edificios altos y fuera de Lima, con toda la razon es la segunda ciudad del pais y se acerca al millon de habitantes, ojala y realizen todas esas grandes obras que planean para tu ciudad, como el teleferico al Misti y el nuevo sistema de omnibuses que atravesarian la ciudad. Que bien por la bella Arequipa.


----------



## gertt510 (Apr 3, 2006)

pacolam said:


> argentina? lo dudo
> 
> Ecuador, de exo , el edifico mas alto está en Guaya


De que dudas ???


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buena recopilación, Alibiza. Ojalá que pronto hayan más edificios para mostrar.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Bueno, por lo visto ya se esta empezando un pequeño boom, con Arequipa y Trujillo, tomando la delantera..........ojala, ya pronto nos muestren uno de 20 pisos!!!


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

Me llama la atención el Banco de crédito en Piura.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

wallh said:


> Me llama la atención el Banco de crédito en Piura.


comparto tu idea ,, hay que darle credito a las fotos que lo hacen ver muy bien !!


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

*algunas de chiclayo por web*









el edificio del hospital almanzor aguinaga es una pequeña imagen no encontre otra en la web es frente al colegio karl weiss








tambien hay otro edificio de salud en bolognesi es mas alta que el almanzor pero no encuentro en la web.
estoy buscando tambien el centro pre universitario de la pedro ruiz gallo en chiclayo si la encuentro las pondre.
el local de iturregui de la upch tampoco esta en la web asi como los edificios de Miraflores.









LA CATEDRAL TAMBIEN ES UN EDIFICIO QUIERASE O NO








no es muy alto pero es bonito 
















 En estas fotos sale libidito









 esta al fondo se ve el edificio de la fap de 9 pisos


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Para mi chiclayo tiene los edificios mas feos de las principales ciudades peruanas.Mi orden seria
1.Arequipa
2.Piura
3.Huancayo/Trujillo
4.Chiclayo


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Para mi todas, a excepcion del complejo de la villa medica de arequipa.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> Para mi chiclayo tiene los edificios mas feos de las principales ciudades peruanas.Mi orden seria
> 1.Arequipa
> 2.Piura
> 3.Huancayo/Trujillo
> 4.Chiclayo


 :cheers2: 
pero si de huancayo solo se ve un solo edificio blanco en varias fotos. como comparas igual trujillo con huancayo no te pases.
aparte las ciudades de la sierra tienen ventaja por tener el suelo mas duro, no es blando o agricola como de las costa. ejemplo en chiclayo sale agua a un metro bajo tierra, es muy costoso. es uno de los suelos mas blandos y arcillosos que hay en el Perú conjuntamente con tumbes.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

cibert said:


> :cheers2:
> pero si de huancayo solo se ve un solo edificio blanco en varias fotos. *como comparas igual trujillo con huancayo no te pases.*
> aparte las ciudades de la sierra tienen ventaja por tener el suelo mas duro, no es blando o agricola como de las costa. ejemplo en chiclayo sale agua a un metro bajo tierra, es muy costoso. es uno de los suelos mas blandos y arcillosos que hay en el Perú conjuntamente con tumbes.


Lo mismo digo, pero viendo de quien viene el comentario no me sorprende.


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

cibert said:


> :cheers2:
> pero si de huancayo solo se ve un solo edificio blanco en varias fotos. como comparas igual trujillo con huancayo no te pases.
> aparte las ciudades de la sierra tienen ventaja por tener el suelo mas duro, no es blando o agricola como de las costa. ejemplo en chiclayo sale agua a un metro bajo tierra, es muy costoso. es uno de los suelos mas blandos y arcillosos que hay en el Perú conjuntamente con tumbes.


Quitando a Arequipa que lleva una ventaja minima , el resto de ciudades del Peru apenas tiene edificios de mas de 10 pisos, trujillo y Huancayo a mi parecer en este aspecto estan al mismo nivel.Que trujillo tenga mas población y mayor área urbana es otro cosa.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

perupd said:


> Lo mismo digo, pero viendo de quien viene el comentario no me sorprende.


de quien viene el comentario?No se porque tanto de picas cuando uno habla de Trujillo,veo que los otros foristas trujillanos toman los comentarios como comentarios constructivos.Si piensas que Trujillo es una metropolis moderna con rascacielos estas mal.La ciudad tiene que mejorar,es la tercera ciudad de un pais grande.Deja de vivir en las nubes,nadie esta diciendo que Trujillo es feo,mas bien me parece una de las mejores ciudades del Peru,pero no te puedes picar cuando uno hace una simple critica.Los problemas de atrazo de nuestras provincias no se van a resolver hasta con los mismos provincianos no reconozcan que si hay atrazo.

Y si Huancayo y Trujillo en edificios estan igual.Haber que edificios tiene Trujillo que no tiene Huancayo.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

cibert said:


> :cheers2:
> pero si de huancayo solo se ve un solo edificio blanco en varias fotos. como comparas igual trujillo con huancayo no te pases.
> aparte las ciudades de la sierra tienen ventaja por tener el suelo mas duro, no es blando o agricola como de las costa. ejemplo en chiclayo sale agua a un metro bajo tierra, es muy costoso. es uno de los suelos mas blandos y arcillosos que hay en el Perú conjuntamente con tumbes.


Cibert ,Miami duerme sobre agua.Aca haces un hueco en la tierra y el agua empieza a salir.Sin embargo Miami tiene full construcciones,no pongas escuzas.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

see, como dice mavo aunque arequipa tenga una ligera ventaja, Trujillo, huancayo, Piura, etc, estan en similar nivel.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> de quien viene el comentario?No se porque tanto de picas cuando uno habla de Trujillo,veo que los otros foristas trujillanos toman los comentarios como comentarios constructivos.Si piensas que Trujillo es una metropolis moderna con rascacielos estas mal.La ciudad tiene que mejorar,es la tercera ciudad de un pais grande.Deja de vivir en las nubes,nadie esta diciendo que Trujillo es feo,mas bien me parece una de las mejores ciudades del Peru,pero no te puedes picar cuando uno hace una simple critica.Los problemas de atrazo de nuestras provincias no se van a resolver hasta con los mismos provincianos no reconozcan que si hay atrazo.
> 
> Y si Huancayo y Trujillo en edificios estan igual.Haber que edificios tiene Trujillo que no tiene Huancayo.


:lol: y luego dices que yo me pico...


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> Cibert ,Miami duerme sobre agua.Aca haces un hueco en la tierra y el agua empieza a salir.Sin embargo Miami tiene full construcciones,no pongas escuzas.


miami es una ciudad de un pais desarrollado.
new york el suelo es roca por eso es mas facil construir edificios que en otra parte de estados unidos. sin embargo la tecnologia en construcciones en Usa es inegable por eso en el peru falta maquinaria.
en miami hay grandes perforadoras tipo taladro que llegan hasta la roca aparte grandes aspiradoras de agua y secadoras como un tipo de cemento especial como se construyeron unas torres en malasia.
en chiclayo cuesta mas la cimentacion que el edificio entero. como las inconclusas obras de ubicentro que iban a ser de 18 pisos y las torres de santa victoria que iban a ser de 20 pisos fue una estafa en los 90. que solo quedo la cimentacion y la contratista de la obra se dijo en quiebra esas gentes huyeron al pais americano a gastarse el dinero.
por que crees que lambayeque y la libertad son arroceros. por que el suelo es humedo y arcilloso
tambien es algo logico que lima en la costa tenga el suelo mas duro que en la parte norte si cabas en lima para salir agua es a 20 metros, como tambien hay partes de lima que el suelo es blando. donde se construyo el monumental de la U es el suelo mas propicio para construir edificios de gran altura. por que crees que el elias aguirre sus tribunas estan alejadas del campo simplemente para dar capacidad en un suelo blando.
ahora comparo las empresas constructoras de lima con las del norte como estan la empresa constructora acuña peralta en trujillo y chiclayo que estan haciendo en ambas ciudades edificios con departamentos en una forma parecida, en santa victoria patazca y en la purisima . pero lima tiene ventaja por que las empresas son mas grandes. tanto en dinero como en maquinaria llevan ventaja y es que esas empresas poco apuestan por irse a las demas ciudades del perú.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Chiclayo




























municipalidad de leonardo ortiz


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

la villa médica naa más, después horribles to2... !!! :runaway:


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

La verdad es que la ciudades de provincias en cuanto a modernidad están en nada.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> porque no ponen la torre de 10 pisos que hay en Pto Maldonado ??


Es que éste es un thread de edificios, y no de engendros.


----------



## Abogado_del_diablo (Apr 23, 2006)

El desarrollo no se mide verticalmente, sin embargo hay que reconocer que hacen falta más construcciones de altura en la ciudad de Arequipa y las demás ciudades peruanas a excepción de Lima que tiene muy bonitos edificios.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Es que éste es un thread de edificios, y no de engendros.


pero igual deberia mostrarse, ademas hay peores edificios que se han puesto en este thread.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Ese es por mucho el peor edificio peruano, en tal caso no es un edificio ni de vivienda ni de oficina es solo un mirador.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Si aqui hay que poner solo los edificios que valen la pena,por mas que sean muy pocos.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

*Algunos Edificios en Iquitos*


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

No sé si ya lo habrán puesto pero bueh..

Hotel El Cabildo - Arequipa


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Un hotel del Cusco¿califica ?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

es un edificio...y no está mal


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Al menos está completo.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> es un edificio...y no está mal


ay.. gracias


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*Edificios de Piura.*



*







*


*







*



*







*


*







*


*







**







*


*







*


*







*


*







*


*







*​


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

un edificio feOoO EN Tacna


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> Un hotel del Cusco¿califica ?


Califica para el Premio Chusco Perú 2006


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

J Block said:


> Califica para el Premio Chusco Perú 2006


jajajajaja !!!!! si ps.. asi está el interior del Perú


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Alibiza, creo que esta vista del edificio del Ministerio Público está mejor


----------



## Abogado_del_diablo (Apr 23, 2006)

Tranquilos, no son los únicos con edificios feos.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Pongan la torre de 10 pisos en Pto . Maldonado ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡










la foto no sale :sleepy:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

perupd said:


> Alibiza, creo que esta vista del edificio del Ministerio Público está mejor


Woww se ve bien bacán el edificio de Trujillo.


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

hola soy argentino y me vi todo este thread sobre los edificios mas altos del peru fuera
de lima y para serles totalmente sinceros amigos peruanos quede impresionado con el grado excesivo de centralismo que tienen ustedes..estan muchisimo mas centralizados que mi pais o chile por citar dos ejemplos al azar..aqui en argentina por suerte el pais se esta descentralizando a pasos agigantados seria bueno que el querido peru en donde tengo muchos amigos hagan lo mismo.saludos y felicitaciones por este lindo foro que tienen


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias Romanito.


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

de nada bajopontino aqui en argentina ustedes son siempre  bienvenidos ¡¡que viva el peru !!!que viva argentina!!!


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

romanito said:


> hola soy argentino y me vi todo este thread sobre los edificios mas altos del peru fuera
> de lima y para serles totalmente sinceros amigos peruanos quede impresionado con* el grado excesivo de centralismo que tienen ustedes..estan muchisimo mas centralizados que mi pais o chile por citar dos ejemplos al azar*..aqui en argentina por suerte el pais se esta descentralizando a pasos agigantados seria bueno que el querido peru en donde tengo muchos amigos hagan lo mismo.saludos y felicitaciones por este lindo foro que tienen


También Colombia, Venezuela, Ecuador, Bolivia, etc son menos centralistas que el Perú. Existe un proceso de descentralización que está en marcha desde hece 4 o 5 años, pero este proceso avanza más lento que una tortuga discapacitada. La resistencia a la descentralización, por parte de las instituciones públicas, es muy grande. 
Un ejemplo muy concreto, para obtener la licencia de conducir demora máximo tres días en Lima, pero en las demás ciudades demora un mes y medio. Esto se debe a que todas las licencias tiene que ser impresas en Lima y al Ministerio de Transportes no le importa hacerte esperar tanto tiempo. Por último, no te dan licencia provisional ni tampoco se puede conducir con el ticket del trámite, ya que el reglamento de tránsito lo prohibe...este reglamento fue hecho pensando en Lima y no en la gente que vive en otras ciudades y tiene que esperar tanto tiempo para recojer la licencia.


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Perupd ...eso que vos afirmas me lo solia decir una amiga peruana arequipeña; ella que vino a la Argentina por una beca universitaria me lo comentaba como un dato inequivoco de centralizacion en su pais....esperemos amigazo que se empiece a acelerar el proceso de descentralizacion del Peru; supongo que esa debe ser la tarea mas importante y prioritaria que deben tener en caso de asumiir el poder los señores Ollanta Humala o Alan Garcia.


Cordiales saludos....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

gracias por comentar aqui romanito, bienvenido por este nuestro foro ! esperamos verte seguido por aqui


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

gracias skyperu34 por tu muy buena onda


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

para ser sincero no me gusto ningun edificio.


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

todos los edificios son horribles. Nos falta muchisimo desarollo en el Peru. Ni punto de comparacion con ciudades colombianas, que son lindisimas y modernizimas.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

caballoazul said:


> todos los edificios son horribles. Nos falta muchisimo desarollo en el Peru. Ni punto de *comparacion* con ciudades colombianas, que son lindisimas y modernizimas.


Las comparaciones se hacen cuando las condiciones sociales, políticas, económicas, etc son iguales o similares. En este sentido no podemos comparar ninguna ciudad peruana directamente con las de nuestros países vecinos. Hay que informarse un poco más antes de hacer comparaciones que no tienen sentido. Todos sabemos que nuestros amigos colombianos tienen ciudades muy bonitas en todo sentido. El Perú tambien las tendrías si las condiciones hubieran sido iguales.


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

caballo azul.. vamos amigazo peruano sea optimista!! su hermoso pais esta ahora bien encaminado por lo que veo y las noticias sobre crecimiento economico le dan buena nota tambien.ya llegaran los tan anelados edificios en las ciudades peruanas fuera de lima ..es solo cuestion de tiempo .saludos


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

En general no creo que los edificios del interior representan los que son las ciudades.Las ciudades tienen unos barrios muy lindos de casas y lindos parques.Creo que el que ve este thread,dira que las ciudades del interior son un horror.


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Creo que lo que debe hacer urgente el Peru es descentralizar lo mas rapidamente posible por que Lima se lleva toda las inversiones inmobiliarias o al menos la gran mayoria de ellas....


----------



## Fashion (Sep 8, 2005)

Bueno caballoazul, usted cree pues que colombia es una megapotencia al lado de peru?? olvidese,tampoco la cosa es asi, si nosotros pudimos desarrollar nuestras ciudades en general con un conflicto interno, porque no van a poder ustedes, que pena amigo pero eso es pura falta de voluntad de los politicos y comerciantes de su pais. obviamente hoy colombia esta algo mejor que peru, pero tampoco como lo quiere hacer ver.


----------



## Fashion (Sep 8, 2005)

Peru tiene una economia como 5 veces mas grande que la de ecuador , y este ultimo esta mas descentralizado, porque?? razones politicas? no loco alla en ecuador en menos de 10 anos han tenido como 7 presidentes, viven en huelgas, eso es pura falta de voluntad, o como se dice en colombia PEREZA


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Quizas no sea falta de voluntad sino la idiosincracia del pais... por ejemplo aqui en la Argentina la gente le gusta vivir en departamentos pero no en todas las regiones, pero tambien le gusta tener su casita de fin de semana y todas esas cosas.Tambien ahi que tener en cuenta que el Peru tiene una concentracion muy fuerte en su capital Lima,pero las politicas de estado tampoco ayudan por lo que me comentaron algunos amigos peruanos que conosco y que viven aqui...


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Fashion said:


> Peru tiene una economia como 5 veces mas grande que la de ecuador , y este ultimo esta mas descentralizado, porque?? razones politicas? no loco alla en ecuador en menos de 10 anos han tenido como 7 presidentes, viven en huelgas, eso es pura falta de voluntad, o como se dice en colombia PEREZA


Sabes que estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.Colombia sufre niveles de pobreza muy altos,desempleo tambien,y aun de eso hay harto desarrollo.Pero ahi vamos,el Peru a paso lento empezo con su decentralizacion.Ahora hay "algo" en provincias.Si fueras peruano entenderias que antes no habia nada,ni un miserable centro comercial.Algo hemos progresado pero aun falta mas.Saludos y espero que podamos tomar a Colombia como buen ejemplo.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

romanito said:


> quizas no sea falta de voluntad sino la idiosincracia del pais por ejemplo aqui en la argentina la gente le gusta vivir en departamentos pero no en todas las regiones, pero tambien le gusta tener su casita de fin de semana y todas esas cosas.tambien ahi que tener en cuenta que el peru tiene una concentracion muy fuerte en su capital ..lima ..pero las politicas de estado tampoco ayudan por lo que me comentaron algunos amigos peruanos que conosco y que viven aqui  saludos


bueno si en Peru la gente prefiere casas sobre apartamentos.No creas en nuestras provincias hay barrios muy elegantes de casas muy lindas.En Lima por la falta de espacio han empezado a contruir hacia arriba.Pero en provincias hay harto espacio,claro que eso no es escuza para que no haya edificios de bancos o empresas altos en provincias.Creo que como nunca se a empezado algo de decentralizacion en este gobierno que se va.Saludos]

Sabes en Argentina hay centralizacion,pero no tanto.Hay ciudades muy grandes y bellas como Cordoba,Rosario,Mar del Plata.Aver si me voy por ahi en estos proximos meses.


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

oK jose seras SIEMPRE bienvenido !!!como todos los peruanos gente buena y solidaria como pocas en america latina,yo siempre recuerdo la mano que nos dieron en malvinas no cualquier pais hace eso .saludos


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

XIAOLUIS.....sos argentino vos??


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

romanito said:


> oK jose seras SIEMPRE bienvenido !!!como todos los peruanos gente buena y solidaria como pocas en america latina,yo siempre *recuerdo la mano que nos dieron en malvinas * no cualquier pais hace eso .saludos


Peru intervino en ese conflicto ??


----------

